# Searching Old Threads



## grgs (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been trying to search for a thread from this past July/August.  I couldn't find it.  After trying all kinds of permutations, I realized that I wasn't pulling anything up that's earlier than September.  Is the archive now limited to the last 3 months?  Or did I just goof somehow?

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## Dave M (Dec 5, 2005)

You didn't goof. 

Although we can retain more threads than with the old BBS, we still have limitations and must prune older threads that the moderators deem have less lasting significance than others. 

Although we hope to eventually be able to retain threads for a much longer period, that isn't possible now.

We just asked the moderators to prune old threads a few days ago and most have done so.


----------

